# Kim (Reel Woman) needs our prayers!



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

As stunned and in shock as I am right now, I cant imagine what Kimmy is going though. It's hard for me to even type the words, but Ed passed away today.







Him and Kim were at an apt, Im pretty sure at a hospital, for some of her pre-transplant tests. From what I understand, Ed (EZED) was going down to get the truck and someone found him collapsed in an elevator. They worked on him, but could not keep him with us.

I really dont know anything more. Kim was still on her way home from there when I talked to her. She is in shock as you can imagine, and needs all of us to lift her up in prayer.

She wanted all of you to know. Ed loved so many of you on here, and Kim does too. She really needs us now, and will for some time....

I will pass on anything else I hear, or remember after I collect my thoughts.

I just know that I love you all, and I am like feeling like Aubrey. All of you get in your safe zones and stay there!

Trudy
__________________
"Many go fishing all their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after." Henry David Thoreau


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

She will be in our prayers. I wish I had a way to "fix" it, but all I know how to do is pray. God bless her and her family.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh so sorry to hear this. What a shock, I know her heart is broken. Lifting her up in prayer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent for ED and continuing prayers sent to Kim, very sorry for her lose.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers sent out.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, that is just awful news. Ed was one of the coolest people I have ever met. Godspeed brother. Prayers for you Kim. Very sad...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

God Bless Kim, family and Ed will be missed. A good man.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I met EZED at one of our TC Dike gatherings some years back and he was a very nice fellow. 

Rest in peace, Ed.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers Sent


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My prayers and condolences go out to Kim and all the family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW!!! What a shock. Prayers to Kim and family.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news Kim. Ed was a good man and he will be sorely missed. Please know that you are in our prayers.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Godspeed Ed...you'll be missed!


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kim if you need anything, just let us know. I'm so sorry for your loss. Ed is a great man and will be missed. You know I love yall!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm in shock right now. Ed was definitely one of the good ones. 

Kim, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Please let me know if you need anything.

RIP, bro. I'll miss you.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

God Bless, in these hard times, stay strong. Prayers Sent


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant help but to think back to the old SCA meeting we used to go to together. Besides the beach gatherings and warehouse jams. Kim, Ed, Trudy, Jeff, Shawn, Drew, Mont, those were the day's man.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Ez ed*

Ed was definitely one of the Good Guys .

Kim, please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Praying
Very Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Deepest condolences Kim, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. Met them a few years ago at one of the beach gatherings. Good people.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ed was definitely one of our best. Prayers sent.
Kim, what can we do to help?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Wow. Lost a good one. SCA, gatherings, fishing trips.... RIP EZED. My condolences, Kim. Prayers sent for all.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

prayers and condolences.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Prayers sent, RIP Ed.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*God Speed Bud!*



InfamousJ said:


> Wow. Lost a good one. SCA, gatherings, fishing trips.... RIP EZED. My condolences, Kim. Prayers sent for all.


X2


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers Sent, RIP Ed..... God bless...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Horrible tragedy. . Condolensces to the family...and special prayers for Kim. Be strong...


Dang...2013 is NOT starting off as a good year on 2cool...


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

God bless her.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Godspeed EZ rest in peace. Prayers for Kim and the family.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for Kim & family.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers and Condolences


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent. Ed and Kim were some of the very first 2cool family i met years ago. Ronnie


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent. Terrible news.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Prayers Sent


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

May Ed Rest in the Arms of the Lord...condolences to the family..prayers sent


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Please accept my most heartfelt thoughts and prayers. I had the pleasure of meeting them at one of the TTMB gatherings many years ago. Salt of the earth for sure...


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My condolences, prayers lifted!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear about EZ Ed. He was a one of a kind and would give you the shirt off his back if you needed it. Condolences to Kim and God bless.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> I cant help but to think back to the old SCA meeting we used to go to together. Besides the beach gatherings and warehouse jams. Kim, Ed, Trudy, Jeff, Shawn, Drew, Mont, those were the day's man.


Yes sir! I hate that we don't still do get togethers like we used to. Ed was almost always there, as was Legate. Two good ones gone way too soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Yes sir! I hate that we don't still do get togethers like we used to. Ed was almost always there, as was Legate. Two good ones gone way too soon.


 We need to get together again for Ed and Kim. And for all of us. 2Cool is not only a website, it's a family.

Maybe in May when it warms up? Sam's Beach?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> God Bless Kim, family and Ed will be missed. A good man.


X2! He was indeed a good man.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent. May God be with her and her family.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I'm shocked and saddened*

EZ Ed was one heck of a guy. I had the pleasure of fishing with him a couple of times and there was no one better to spend a day on the water with. Lots of laughs were shared with both Ed and Kim. Kim, let your memories of your awesome man help you get through this - holler if you need anything. God bless you in this trying time....


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I hate to hear that; that's awful. Ed was a genuine person and a lot of fun to be around.

Prayers for him and Kim.

TH


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. At a loss for words...


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

God Bless her and the families. My prayers are with them.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up...God Bless


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

didn't know them but definitely throwing an extra prayer for their family to the man upstairs!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm in shock. Prayers for comfort to Kim. Prayers for EZED. Too much of this dying **** going on! Godspeed Ed. CF?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

God bless this family, prayers sent!


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

My sincerest prayers for her at this trying time. C2


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Oh Kim...my prayers are with you. Ed was on the the goods guys out there. I will miss him dearly.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Praying for the family.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Man what a kick in the guts! The old school 2C group is getting smaller & smaller. 

Thinking about Y'all Kim.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Save me a spot Ole Friend..........................................


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RIP brother!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

Like many of you have said - EZED was a great guy. So many stories of Flounder Fishing with Ed & Kim, Legate, Trudy/Jerry. Spent several Thanksgivings together and always so enjoyable to be around and glad to say he was a good friend. Haven't visited with him in the last year but traded emails weekly. Our fall fishing trips were always a blast. 

Sharing a few favorite pictures. 

1) Out twin 24+ in flounders we caught 5 minutes apart (Thanksgiving 2006)
2) Always smiling 
3) Ed's big catch at Sea Isle 2006 or 2007. Only time I recall him being on the receiving end of the joke.

RIP my Friend. Kim and family - my sincere condolences.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers sent .


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Sad... Prayers sent.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My heart is heavy. Ed was definitely a nice guy. I remember when I first met him at a warehouse jam. 

Gary, I am definitely down for a gathering in his memory.

1. EZED at a fundraiser in Pasadena.
2. Badhabit, me, Sowtrout, BillyStix, Sowtrout's date, and EZED at a BBQ cook-off.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rip ed


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss, prayers sent!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

you know i will pray, its weird cuz i was just asking you about them the other day. they have been on my heart alot lately. was thinking about when we all flounder fished together at GYB. Gods peace i pray for Kim and their family
If she needs anything Tru, please let us know. we will be in Texas late next week,

Im so sorry


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Tight Knot said:


> Godspeed EZ rest in peace. Prayers for Kim and the family.


X2 Bob. Ed was a good guy.
When I started on 2 cool Kim got me into SCA. She & Ed & I worked the Holder show once.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Done!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

A few of Ed I have...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

So sorry to hear this Trudy! Kim is in our prayers, Ed was one of the good guys!

RIP big guy!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Wow...very sad. Prayers to Kim....RIP Ed.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Jeff, what wonderful pictures! Thank you for sharing. So many good times to remember.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not only a great guy, Ed was one heck of a fisherman. I have fished with many amateur 2Coolers and Ed was the one guy who consistently spanked me.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

My heart is totally broke... Ed was truly one of the good ones... RIP my Bro


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent

GOD Bless


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Yes sir! I hate that we don't still do get togethers like we used to. Ed was almost always there, as was Legate. Two good ones gone way too soon.


Lets do it Gary, we need to get together for something other than memorials. I miss those days so much! In less than a year now we have lost Vic, David, Rick's(coolchange) wife Mary, and now Ed









May sounds good to me....


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Ed and Kim cooking in "The Whale"


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Do any of yall have any more pictures you want to add that I can use on a slide show at the service???


----------

